# Boas > General Boas >  Dumerils Boa Breeders?

## OrlandoMagicRRZ

Does anyone know of any reputable breeders that specialize in the Dumerils Boa? They dont seem too common

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

Do you live in Orlando? or close? (going by your username) 

If so there is a reptile shop called Pet bazaar and they produce some nice Dumeril's. 

I got mine from them:

----------

OrlandoMagicRRZ (05-02-2012)

----------


## OrlandoMagicRRZ

yup. i try to go there every other week. that place is awesome but i dont think i saw any dumerils. ill check next time i go in. thanks and if anyone knows of anywhere else i can pick one up let me know!

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

They have a few adults/subadults in the snake corner... and might still have some in their hatchling rack as well.

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

I love Aaron's Dum...so if you can get a looker like that, I'd go for it! Otherwise, I got my girl through the Snake Pusher, Stephanie Laumeyer. She was amazing to work with! Customer service and communication was SPOT ON! You'd have to contact her through e-mail though because she doesn't have them up on her web page.  :Smile:  

Here's my baby, Xena:







Good luck finding one! They are awesome snakes.  :Good Job:

----------

